# Press conference



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I wonder what will be said.. will it all be reported?


press conference on : Egypt and the Libyan Revolution

Place: The Main Hall in the 4 th floor in the Egyptian syndicate of Journalists.

Date: Sat 26 th March 2011

Time: 12:00 pm press conference- 11:30 pm a demonstration/ stand in the main gate of the Egyptian syndicate of Journalists.

Speakers:

Dr.Hassan Nafaa, a professor and chairman of Political Science department at Cairo University.

Mr. Faiz Gebril , the spokesman of the Libyan Opposition in Egypt

Mr. Wael al-Ibrashi, Editor in chief of ٍSawat al-Umma

Mr. Fahmi Howaydi, Columnist in As-Shourouq Newspaper 

Dr. Amr Hamzawi, research director and senior associate at the Carnegie Middle East Center in Beirut

Prof. Abdallah Schleifer, former NBC Cairo Bureau chief, and a professor Emeritus of Journalism at the American University in Cairo

















..


----------

